# My Winter Break with Murray Carter.



## Don Nguyen

Hey everyone,

Earlier this year I studied under Murray Carter for 2 weeks. It was one heck of an experience and I thought it'd be nice to share with you all.

I have an album with an overall summary and some descriptions: *http://imgur.com/a/TfmXP*







Hope it was of interest 

Thanks!


----------



## CoqaVin

awesome hope to see some knives from you soon i really am digging your style Don!


----------



## Chef Andy

That's awesome. I learned a lot just reading your summary, I can only imagine how munch you must have learned.


----------



## ramenlegend

Man, that was an amazing opportunity right there! hope to see even more great knives from ya don!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Great story. So jealous. Murray's the man


----------



## brainsausage

Congrats Don!


----------



## NO ChoP!

Well done! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bill13

Don,

That must of been awesome!! Thanks for taking the time to put all the photos and captions together.


----------



## Timthebeaver

Your work was already awesome Don. + MC input, it's going to be quite something.


----------



## JMJones

Thanks for sharing. Looks like a hell of a good time!


----------



## DeepCSweede

Don,
Looks like you had an amazing experience. Congrats and nice job with the pics. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## EdipisReks

that looks like an extremely valuable experience, as well as a great time!


----------



## knyfeknerd

Don= Luke Skywalker
Murray= Obi Wan Kenobi


----------



## Dream Burls

Thanks Don, great photo essay. I would say that you also "forged" a great relationship with Murray. Congrats.


----------



## WillC

Looks like a fantastic and inspiring time. I like this quote..
"The most important aspect of any craft is the ability to use your eyes."
Or as us Hereford blacksmiths less eloquently say, "Eyes like a **** house rat" 
Well done Don.


----------



## gavination

Fantasy dream experience come true! I have to say, I'm truly jealous! Glad you got to do this!


----------



## scotchef38

Looks like an amazing experience.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Burl Source

Racing cars, shooting guns, flying airplanes and making knives.
Sounds like a fun winter break to me.


----------



## HHH Knives

Heck yea. Thats AWESOME. Thanks for sharing and congrats on a great adventure in knife making!


----------



## stereo.pete

Such a great story/experience Don, thanks for sharing. Murray is a true renaissance man!


----------



## apicius9

Very cool, thanks for sharing. 

Stefan


----------



## Don Nguyen

Glad you enjoyed the pictures guys!

Being able to see Murray work was like approaching a large mountain from far away - you realize the mountain is very big, but you don't fully grasp _how_ big it is until you get closer. I always knew he was incredibly skilled, but when I saw his techniques it hit home just _how good_ he was. Even with this experience I think I have only seen the tip of the iceberg. Hopefully that analogy makes sense.


----------



## CoqaVin

makes great sense my man good analogy...can't wait to see what you have to offer in the future this can only help you in your journey


----------



## Lefty

Wow...amazing. You know I'm a huge fan of both of yours. This is unbelievably cool.


----------



## ThEoRy

Murry's sleepover camp. Awesome!!


----------



## Dave Martell

That sounds like an awesome time you had Don. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## mano

Both of you, outstanding!


----------



## Salty dog

Cool, so where did you stay? What did you do with your spare time? It's the tidbits I want to hear?


----------



## rshu

What a great week, thanks for sharing!


----------



## XooMG

What did you smuggle out?


----------



## Don Nguyen

Salty dog said:


> Cool, so where did you stay? What did you do with your spare time? It's the tidbits I want to hear?



I stayed in Murray's guest house. Most days we worked until around 5pm or so. Afterwards I usually got cleaned up, ate some food, pondered and summarized the day (things I learned and observed), read books, or tried to browse some stuff on the internet. The internet connection wasn't that great (it was probably my old laptop's fault), so I just found other things to do in the down times.


----------



## Don Nguyen

A lot of times I just found myself thinking to myself, either trying to engrave what I learned deep into my brain for future reference, or brainstorm on things to improve on and how. As much as I'd love to say that _one particular thing_ changed my approach so drastically, it didn't turn out that way (and I never intended for it to either). Murray's approach and techniques are so far out there in terms of skill and style that it would be difficult for anybody to "copy" them for lack of a better word. For example, I'd say the biggest thing that distinguishes Murray from most other makers over here is how much Murray uses the forge and to what degree. To replicate the effectiveness and efficiency of his process would take decades of guided, proper practice. He forges out kitchen knife blanks in about 3 minutes for crying out loud... :scared4: I can even imagine that his heat control is actually at such a level that it could be consistently quantified too.


----------



## Nmko

Thats the most awesome thing I've read in awhile...

Sounds like you had a great time. SO JEALOUS :thumbsup:


----------



## chefcomesback

What a great experience


----------



## steelcity

Knives, planes, and guns. Pretty cool. 

One thing that caught my attention was that Murray was never wearing any safety glasses when hammering or grinding.


----------



## JMJones

WillC said:


> Looks like a fantastic and inspiring time. I like this quote..
> "The most important aspect of any craft is the ability to use your eyes."
> Or as us Hereford blacksmiths less eloquently say, "Eyes like a **** house rat"
> Well done Don.



Was I the only one that found it a bit ironic that after the "using your eyes quote" are a bunch of pics of Murray grinding and forging without eye protection?


----------



## cookinstuff

hehe murray will forge without eye protection, neck knife around his neck, gun on his waist, what a badass. Don't they always say don't operate machinery with a tie, or something around your neck? who cares he can do what he wants. He should be smoking a cigar and drinking a scotch while he's at it.


----------



## gunnerjohn

Sounds like an awesome trip and you missed the nasty weather that has been plaguing us.


----------



## crunchy

amazing! thanks for sharing


----------



## charles222

wow. That's pretty badass. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cranky72

a big thank you don for a great review. i'm impressed by carters set up which allows for movement conservation. cranky72


----------



## rodneyat

Very informative. Thanks for the info. Even as a hobbyist, I've considered doing one of his classes


----------

